# Gmail bloqué par "messages récupérés"



## fducpol (15 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
ma messagerie gmail est bloqué par la tentative d'envoi ce midi d'un message avec PJ "trop lourde" en taille... depuis, impossible de relever mon courrier gmail car il récupère sans cesse ce message refusé dans la catégorie " messages récupérés"
Qui peux sauver ma messagerie gmail SVP?
Merci!


----------



## maousse (17 Décembre 2010)

fducpol a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> ma messagerie gmail est bloqué par la tentative d'envoi ce midi d'un message avec PJ "trop lourde" en taille... depuis, impossible de relever mon courrier gmail car il récupère sans cesse ce message refusé dans la catégorie " messages récupérés"
> Qui peux sauver ma messagerie gmail SVP?
> Merci!



as-tu essayé de passer par l'interface web de gmail (http://www.gmail.com), pour effacer ce message ? (dans la rubrique "tous les messages" dans la colonne de gauche)


----------



## McFlan (21 Décembre 2010)

J'ai eu le même bug hier.

Solution trouvée sur Internet, qui fonctionne :
- Supprimer le dossier avec les messages récupérés (clic droit).
- Quitter Mail.
- Lancer le terminal
- Taper : cd Library/Mail/IMAP-prenom.nom@imap.gmail.com (remplacer par votre adresse)
Il ne doit pas y avoir de message d'erreur.
- Taper : rm -f .OfflineCache/*
- Redémarrer iMail

++


----------



## OCMACDEB (9 Janvier 2011)

Salut Mc flan
ai le même pb mais ne vois pas a quel endroit il faut taper
cd Library/Mail/IMAP-prenom.nom@imap.gmail.com etc....
a l'occasion peut tu préciser
Merci d'avance
@+


----------



## Waly13 (9 Janvier 2011)

McFlan a dit:


> J'ai eu le même bug hier.
> 
> Solution trouvée sur Internet, qui fonctionne :
> - Supprimer le dossier avec les messages récupérés (clic droit).
> ...



Salut, 

Cette solution m'intéresse, le hic c'est que je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire par terminal....
Pourrais tu m'éclairer stp. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Goliath (9 Janvier 2011)

Waly13 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Cette solution m'intéresse, le hic c'est que je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire par terminal....
> Pourrais tu m'éclairer stp.
> ...



...une petite recherche sur le web n'a jamais tué personne...  Le Terminal


----------



## Waly13 (9 Janvier 2011)

Goliath a dit:


> ...une petite recherche sur le web n'a jamais tué personne...  Le Terminal



Merci pour cette réponse sympathique, ça fait toujours plaisir de paraitre pour une idiote qui se la coule douce!!!! 

Tu m'as quand même mis sur une piste et mon problème est résolu! Donc merci!


----------



## Goliath (9 Janvier 2011)

Waly13 a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse sympathique, ça fait toujours plaisir de paraitre pour une idiote qui se la coule douce!!!!



...c'est toi qui le dit ce n'est pas moi!


----------



## Waly13 (9 Janvier 2011)

Goliath a dit:


> ...c'est toi qui le dit ce n'est pas moi!



T'avoueras que tes réponses sont assez sarcastiques! Enfin soit!


----------



## Goliath (9 Janvier 2011)

Waly13 a dit:


> T'avoueras que tes réponses sont assez sarcastiques! Enfin soit!



...bon, admettons qu'elles sont sarcastiques, mais franchement est-ce que t'as fait une simple recherche sur Google? Personnellement en tapant trois mots comme par exemple: _*Terminal Mac OS X*_ je tombe sur le site de Mac OS X facile. Bon dimanche


----------



## Waly13 (9 Janvier 2011)

Goliath a dit:


> ...bon, admettons qu'elles sont sarcastiques, mais franchement est-ce que t'as fait une simple recherche sur Google? Personnellement en tapant trois mots comme par exemple: _*Terminal Mac OS X*_ je tombe sur le site de Mac OS X facile. Bon dimanche



Oui j'ai fais un recherche, mais j'ai pas mis les bons mots, je me suis compliqué la tâche. D'ailleurs avant d'intervenir sur un forum je fais toujours des recherches et je me débrouille bien souvent seule, mais bon si c'est de trop d'expliquer un peu tant pis


----------



## nouvellesurmac (6 Juin 2012)

Bonjour a tous, 
Alors , je suis nouvelles sur mac, j'ai le meme soucis, 
sauf que moi au lieu de la messagerie gmail, j'ai essayé  d'envoyer un fichier volumineux de mon compte icloud !!
depuis je ne reçois rien, y'a la boucle qui troune toujours comme s'il avait quelque chose a télécharger, il me récupère toujours le fichier que j'avais envoyé d'envoyer !
quelqu'un pourrait m'aider svp .
merci d'avance


----------



## el Charlot (6 Juillet 2012)

Pour ton problème avec iCloud, la même manip qu'énoncé ci dessus devrait parfaitement fonctionner 

moi cela vient de marcher à merveille pour mon compte free, donc merci beaucoup, je cherchais désespérément une solution depuis 2 jours


----------



## Jorok (27 Mars 2014)

Pour moi ça a marché aussi pour free mais avec un chemin un peu différents, i.e., IMAP-prenom.nom@free.fr@imap.free.fr

@+


----------

